# please help with new tiny chi...



## apun3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello fellow chi owners,

I need some advice on my new tiny chi that is 8 wks old. I have had Maggie for about five days now. She was great for the first few days and now she is not doing too well. Upon purchase I was instructed by her breeder to feed soft food with honey. Beyond this the breeder was not very helpful. The puppy is drinking plenty of water but is not eating and she urinates fine but her stool went from diarrhea to tarlike. Can someone direct me please?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Um... why honey???

I would really switch her to a high grade food like Nutro Ultra puppy food or Origen kibble food. You can mix it with a little water to make is soft and gravy like, just long enough for her to get used to the flavor. Then slowly make it dryer.

She should be eating crunchy food now so she can learn how to chew. Its good for her teeth and will help with tarter build up. I don't think honey is that good for them, not every day I would think for sure!

Bailey isn't too much older then yours and he has been eating kibbles since he was weaned!

Wet food causes loose stool, especially when its her main diet. The honey I imagine would also attribute to that. 

Good luck, but seriously I would stop the honey and the wet food, switch to a high quality puppy food! Maybe someone else will help you, but that is what I would do.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been thinking about the honey thing... I guess maybe the breeder was wanting you to feed the honey to maybe help with low blood sugar issues.... however, with a high grade puppy food and regular feeding schedual (and a couple treats thrown in here and there) her blood sugars shouldn't be an issue. Just wanted to throw that in!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i feed mine this to help him eat his kibbles
http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/nuforpu4ou.html








it does work once they get used to licking it off the food and it helps introducing to the puppy that kibbles aren't a bad thing to eat. he finally got used to it after a couple of weeks and goes crazy when i open the bottle up now every first meal


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I would avoid canned food, that does cause diarrhea and does not help prevent plaque buildup on teeth. 

Ryleigh has been eating hard kibble since she was 5 weeks of age, of course along with still nursing occasionally on her mother. You need to get a good brand puppy food. I use Nutro, my dogs like it. To help introduce it you can take a small amount of the canned and mix just enough with the dry to kind of coat the outside of the kibble pieces or soften with just a tiny bit of water, not enough water to make the kibble soggy though. If you are feeding the puppy at least 3 times a day, morning, noon and night or are free feeding you should not need to use honey or nutrical. 

She may be acting strangely too because she is crashing from the sugar. Just like us with caffeine. We get used to having it and out bodies depend on it, she may be crashing as the sugar high is wearing off. 

I would keep an eye on her stools, black stool may be an indicator of some underling problem or it may be causes from the food she is eating.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I would direct you to your vet surgery.

"Tar like" stools should be investigated by your vet as soon as possible, as in immediately.
Blood may appear like this when there is bleeding within the upper gastro intestinal tract. There are other causes too. It's called "melaena" and the blood changes from red to black as it has been acted upon by the digestion.

This little puppy needs vet attention. Hopefully it ISN'T anything serious, but you shouldn't take chances with any dog, never mind such a small pup.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with Rosiesmum, the tar like stool you are describing should be checked out by your vet as soon as possible. That is very worrisome. I'll say a prayer for your little one, please keep us posted!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would agree to take your baby to the vet. It's always a good idea to get a new puppy checked by your own vet as opposed to the breeder's vet.


----------



## apun3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the great advices! Maggie is doing ok so far. I did get some Nutrical and I'm currently switching her food. Her stools are still runny but lighter in color and she is drinking water really good. She is very tiny, about 1 lb., and very fragile so I don't know if she will eat hard food. I can try to blend hard and soft to get her use to kibbles. I think once I get her on the right track with her food she should do even better.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

when i got my baby she only weight 1.2lbs and she would eat kibble if i put some water in it


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Tar like stools are definitely one of those things that you should see your vet about right away. I would worry about the honey. They don't want us to feed it to our youn children because of the bacteria in it. When you're at you vet ask him about it. A little bit of water should help introduce the kibble to her and if she doesn't seem to be interested, you can try heating it up. That brings the scents out more and tends to be more desirable to puppies who are just weaned from mom's milk.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i would still take your pup to the vet even if she seems to be doing well. at this point they need a fecal sample anyway so it's probably a good time to take your puppy to the vet to have everything checked out. with these little ones you really don't want to take any chances. good luck and i hope she feels better!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey was 1 pound when I got him, he was already eating kibble mixed with water to make a gravy, when we brought him home.

He was the size of my palm, could fit easily in my hubby's shirt pocket! Believe me, he was tiny! They can eat kibble as soon as they are weaned. Just mix it with water to make it a bit softer for her.

They are tiny and fragile, but you would be surprised what all they can do!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Why is honey bad? I know it has anti-bacterial properties and is used nowadays in wound dressings. However I also hope her poops get better. If she does black tar-like stools again (and malaena has a very distinctive odour!) do take her to the vets along with a poo sample.
Hope she eats better soon. Have you tried crushing some kibble, mixing with warm water then gradually increasing the size of the pieces?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I also agree with *Rosiesmum* You need to take your little on to the vet. 
As for the food. Change to dry food. 
This link is a good place to find out the best dry food. 
6 and 5 are the best. 
www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

For 2 weeks mix the dray food with the food your giving her now. Or mix the dray food with water. 

Dogs don't like dray food. But it is good for there teeth there breath and is very health. 
Because of the change of food. Don't free feed her. 
Give her 4 meals a day wight 15 minuets if she does not eat or just a little bet. Take the food away. This tells her if he does not eat when the food is there. The food well be taken away. She well than start to eat when you give her the food. 

OR since she already have diarrhea. And the food that your breeder is not recommended just go cold Turkey. (just give her the dray food) 

When you see the vet ask him/her what is the best thing for your little one he/she well than help you in what is the best thing for your furbaby. 

Good luck and please let as know how she is doing.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

how is she? did you ask the vet? I hope she is okay  xx


----------



## apun3 (Dec 21, 2008)

*R.I.P. Maggie*

Hello Chi Friends,
I really do want to thank everyone for the great support I had received in the past few days. It helped me get through the most difficult times. Unfortunely, I couldn't do enough to save little Maggie. I took her to the vet on Tues. and she ended up going to the emgerency clinic because she went downhill fast. She passed away that evening. As you can imagine I was devasted and could not believe it. Added to my shock of her passing the vet concluded that I was deceived in so many ways by the people who sold her to me. First of all, Maggie was estimated at about 4-5 wks. old and not 8 wks. old like I was led to believe. Honey was definitely not good for her and the breeders were administering multiple vacinations illegally. I knew that when I had purchased the puppy that something was not right but I had no clue. Not only do I feel bad for Maggie but for all her siblings in her litter. I wish I can do something before others have to go through what Maggie and I had gone through. My main concern is that the breeder was running a puppy mill and was selling puppys before they were even weaned. I wish there was something I can do to put a stop to it. Anyways, I hope I didn't put a damper on anyone's holiday but I just wanted to say thankyou for all of your help. Thanks again and God Bless!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm really sorry about Maggie.  

You can do something. you can report that breeder to the cops. They well contact animal services for animal cruelty. And that breeder well be arrested. 

Good luck.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so sorry about lil Maggie!!! *HUGS* to you!!!

REPORT the monsters!!!! YOU can help the future litters and possibly some of her siblings!!!! REPORT them ASAP! Don't let Maggie's death be in vain! 

Stay strong & God bless!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats awful ,im sorry.......i would report them too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no....  i'm so sorry for your lose. whata terrible breeder! >:O


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh No I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))) to you. RIP Maggie


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I just read this. Please my condolences about your pup Maggie. The tar colored stool sounds almost like she was given pepto-bysmol to cover up diarreaha which may have even been parasitic. A dog that small does need to be fed, very often. Most will need a softened diet while weaning. It is tricky letting a pup go at 8 weeks, even a healthy one who is eating. It was nothing you did obviously. Never mind a much younger , frail little baby. 

Oh the honey can contain a form a botulism (sp --sorry bad spelling) that is the risk for babies and baby dogs.

Thaks for sharing your story.


----------



## lovmychi's (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry 4 yr loss :-(


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I feel so bad and this is very heartbreaking news....My husband who is a retired police officer said that you need to report this incident right away. These breeders need to be dealt with. Make sure you show them the information from the vet. Animal services will investigate and if you prefer to not have them mention your name just let them know. They will still go out and and check the status of the puppies and other adult dogs.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

what an awful story im so sorry!!!


----------



## apun3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thankyou Dazy Mae for the tip. You bet I am going to report these people to the proper authorities. Infact, I am not the only effected because surprisely someone else reported the same incident on my local news. I have listed the url for everyone to see and scroll down the site to see all the comments that was posted:

www.wrdw.com/onyourside/headlines/36707349.html

The chi owner that was on the news has stated that her dog had canine parvo in which I would'nt be surprised that lil Maggie had the same thing.


----------



## Sushi'sMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh I just hate reading things like this  I am terribly sorry for your loss and poor Maggie. Please report those backyard breeders so no other puppy can suffer. "HUGS" to you!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Aww.... RIP Maggie. I do hope the police can do something about those 'breeders'.


----------



## apun3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Apparently I'm not the only unfortunte owner. Check out this recent news telecast, the shop owner is even holding Maggie's litter mates. www.wrdw.com/onyourside/headlines/36707349.html


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

If Maggie had parvo, you must make sure you sanitize EVERYTHING in your house! Your carpets, furniture, floors, shoes ... ANYTHING that came in contact with Maggie, or the potential source! 

Parvo is highly contagious! It can live in your yard, on your shoes and in your house for a long time!

Any new dog you bring home will become infected with parvo, if that is what she had. Any dog in your yard can become infected if it was on your shoes and you walked around. Parvo is spread so easy, so please find out if that was what she had... if so, you have a lot of cleaning ahead of you! 

You need to make a bleach mixed with equal parts of water and spray it everywhere... my neighbors dog got parvo, she had to spray her whole yard, her whole house and even come over and spray my yard and floors, even though I didn't have a dog at the time. She just wanted to be sure she got all of it, and I am thankful she did! Thankfully her dog is ok now and it seems to have gotten it all cleaned up! 

Good thing its not easily spread to humans, but it can be in _very_ rare cases.

Good luck, and I am so sorry about Maggie!!! I pray she gets shut down and maybe gets some jail time!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

I am sorry for your lost, i would turn her in and make sure she pays for what she is doing and has done to people and to those poor poor puppies and i hope she goes to jail where she needs to be


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Now more than anytime you need to report that breeder. Maggie did not make it like her litter mate. 

But Don't be scared to get another Chi because of what happened to Maggie. It was not your fault and I'm sure you did the best you can for her.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

That's so terrible, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## apun3 (Dec 21, 2008)

I did send out an email to the tv station but have not heard back. I really want to help all those puppies and unsuspecting victums like myself from having to go through this. This has affected me and my family in so many ways. Maggie was my daughter's Christmas present and for her to watch Maggie suffer horrificly is not what I had wanted for our holiday memories, she didn't even make it to Christmas. Although, Maggie was a joy while she was alive. She was a very sweet and loving puppy, always licking and cuddling. At least she does not have to suffer anymore. I do have a six year old chi name Lizzy and she is what is keeping us going. My family are all chi lovers and have never regretted it.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for you and Maggie. I just read this and when I got tothe part of tar like stools, my heart dropped. Please report this woman. For yourself, Maggie, and all her siblings 
Hugs to you. You were probably the only one who gave her love and what she needed.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

the Maggie's litter mates eyes look sad as if she or he is sick to me.Please report to the police fast.sorry for your loss just make sure you clean every up and your other chi is vaccineted and kept healthy


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Do report this woman.

This also illustrates *and this is not a judgement on you*. If a Chihuahua, especially a puppy is ill, please, please, please pick up the phone and call your vet surgery immediately for advice.
Minor complaints can of course wait till morning, but if worried vet advice is available from your surgery 24/7.

Message boards can be a great source of general help, but an ill dog needs expert advice or care without delay. In acute illness hours, no minutes, can be vital to save a little life.

Also, please go via your Chihuahua breed club, not a guarantee (nothing is) of a healthy puppy, but so much better than puppy web sites/pet shops/free ad papers.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am soooo sorry for your loss...RIP Maggie:-(

Parvo is my biggest fear and as said above it is HIGHLY contagious and it can live in your house from 6 months to a year. You can bleach but that is not always 100 % safe as you never know if you got everything. I would talk to my vet about precautions to take if you decide you would like to add another puppy to your family anytime soon.

Parvo is rampid in my area and I am always seeing people putting their puppies down on floors in vets offices, pet stores, ie Petsmart, etc... and allowing them to go potty in high dog traffic areas as such as parks, dog parks, vets office areas. I try to educate as many people as possible but so many people see other puppies out and about that they dont think it will affect them. Puppies should not be in any of these areas until a week after their last shot of the puppy series. And I have read recently that Parvo is also air borne. There are even strands of Parvo now days that affect fully vaccinated adult dogs...SCARY:-(


----------

